# Buying a value-priced Strat-type guitar...?



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Ok, in the spirit of the other recent thread on here about buying an LP-style guitar to complement a strat, I'd like to come at it from the opposite direction.

I currently own a Hagstrom Swede. It's a 2-humbucker, mahogany, LP-style guitar. It's my first and only electric, and there's nothing wrong with it. Great guitar for my skill level and I intend to be playing it for many years into the future.

But I find myself wanting something different as well. That's the beauty of guitars, as opposed to women, you really can have more than one without anyone getting too upset.

For a second guitar, I'd like to go with the opposite end of the spectrum, something with single-coils in a Strat-type shape. I find the Hagstrom to be very dark, very physically heavy, and I also find myself playing a lot of songs written and recorded by Strat players. There must be something to that, so I want to explore that sound.

I don't really have the skills to justify buying a guitar that costs over $1,000. I'll get there one day I'm sure, but I'm still a novice and I just want a quality instrument at a good price.

Can some of you recommend some decent strats that come in under $1,000, and offer relatively few compromises in quality? Oh, and did I mention I'm left-handed?

So far I've been looking at a few options:
1) Fender Standard Strat - I guess these are the mexican or asian ones, they seem to come in at around $500...
2) Godin Exit-22 - Not a strat shape or scale length, but it has 2 single-coils and feels really good in my hands
3) G&L "Tribute" Legacy - Asian-made version of the standard legacy. Why so much cheaper though?
4) Vintage V6 - Asian-made Strat copy that gets good reviews, but haven't seen or touched one yet.

What else should I consider or look at?

Thanks in advance.

--- D


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

There are a lot of luthiers around who will build you a custom one as well. Or have you thought about building one from parts? I'm seriously thinking about going that route.

Here's my take on value. If the guitar doesn't do what you want, it's not worth any price. $2,000 on a guitar may seem outrageous now but after it's thrilled you every day for 20 years it's only cost you a $100 a year. So from my point of view cost is secondary. If you know what you can spend, spend the most to get the guitar you want. If you can't afford the guitar you want, wait until you can. Spending any amount of money on something that really wasn't what you wanted is a waste.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

J S Moore said:


> Spending any amount of money on something that really wasn't what you wanted is a waste.


I agree completely.

Take the time to find what you can afford, and keep saving up for it during that time. (My first good electric, my Iceman, was found after a long search as well--and more time to save up. It was a summer job in high school that put me over the top on that one.) 

I've tried all the guitars you list, and there are good things about all of them, although I have some concerns about the necks on the Vintage V6. Maybe it was just the ones I've tried, and maybe it's treatable, maybe it's just the set up, but they seem to need lots of adjustment. Still the neck shape was comfortable. I'd probably go with the Godin or an MIM Strat myself from that list, but that's me. 

Look at used guitars as well, you might find something better that way.


When I am looking to buy a guitar I tend to folow the same basic steps when I check one out:

1-I hold the guitar, without playing it. How does it feel to hold it?
2-I strum some chords & play some licks all over the neck-UNPLUGGED. at this point I am looking more for sound than feel--although both matter. If I don't like the sound unplugged, I don't bother plugging it in. Pickups & electronics can be changed--the guitar's inherent tone can not.

After these steps I check on condition, if it needs set up, cost, looks, etc.
Then if I am still interested I will plug it in. I put back more guitars than I plug in. And then play it through an amp as close as possible to what you'll be using, and play it clean before you add any overdrive, reverb or whatever. Of course if you are also buying an amp you can "audition" them together. 

Some salesmen are confused by this, others get it.

Have fun looking, and check back in.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Duster said:


> Ok, in the spirit of the other recent thread on here about buying an LP-style guitar to complement a strat, I'd like to come at it from the opposite direction.
> 
> I currently own a Hagstrom Swede. It's a 2-humbucker, mahogany, LP-style guitar. It's my first and only electric, and there's nothing wrong with it. Great guitar for my skill level and I intend to be playing it for many years into the future.
> 
> ...


Those are all good choices Duster and you've received some very good advice from Jon and Zontar but I will tell you that the last time I was at Encore Music Exchange in Scarborough I saw a left handed Tokai Strat but unfortunately I didn't see what the price was. You may want to give them a call to see if they still have it. 416-691-2686. It looked like a decent guitar.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Duster said:


> 3) G&L "Tribute" Legacy - Asian-made version of the standard legacy. Why so much cheaper though?


I had a Premium version of that guitar. Awesome guitar. It fell prey to the numbers game that I have to play at times and it was easier for me to move it and lose $50 than for me to move a Fender and lose $200. That's the way I processed it anyway. As to the quality of the guitar I'd say that it was neck and neck with the USA Fender. Pickups were quite different than the stock USA Fender pickups though. Very versatile instrument. 

So much cheaper due to machines doing the dirty work and wages being so low where they are being built. Get a Korean one used...they don't hold their value so you can score a huge deal!!!


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

When I was 20 I really wanted a Fender Stratocaster, but I just could not afford one. I didn't get My U.S. made Fender Stratocaster until I was 35. I don't mean to suggest you should wait _that_long, but the other fellas are right, you'll regret getting a guitar that doesn't cut it later on. I've had a few over the years and none of them really made me happy until I bought a U.S. made B.C. Rich acoustic. I've had it for about 10 yrs and it's still the guitar I do most of my writing and practicing with.

Cheers and good luck hunting.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

smorgdonkey said:


> I had a Premium version of that guitar. Awesome guitar. It fell prey to the numbers game that I have to play at times and it was easier for me to move it and lose $50 than for me to move a Fender and lose $200. That's the way I processed it anyway. As to the quality of the guitar I'd say that it was neck and neck with the USA Fender. Pickups were quite different than the stock USA Fender pickups though. Very versatile instrument.
> 
> So much cheaper due to machines doing the dirty work and wages being so low where they are being built. Get a Korean one used...they don't hold their value so you can score a huge deal!!!


Thanks Smorgdonkey. When you say you had a "Premium" version, do you mean a "Tribute" with a "Premium" finish, or do you mean a full-on G&L Legacy, as opposed to the "Tribute" model?

I really like the Legacy, it goes for just over $1,000, and I could be convinced to go there, but the Tribute Legacy at around $400 just seems like a great deal. They don't have many colours in the Tribute for lefties, only one I believe. 

Just curious which you think went neck & neck with the USA Fender, the Legacy, or the Tribute Legacy?

Thanks.

--- D


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Try a Squier Classic Vibe Strat. Seriously, I own 16 strats (MIA, MIJ, MIM, CS) and the Squier is a well built guitar with all the strat-tone you want. Doesn't break the bank and the neck and pups are very good. I use mine at gigs along with Fender CS guitars and it plays and sounds just as good. I agree with the earlier post about Tokai's as well; the Springy sound strat copies are very good guitars and can command pretty high prices these days. One thing you have to learn (especially with strats) is to do a proper set-up. But once you know how to tweak a strat, you can pretty much set-up any solid-body electric.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

noman said:


> Try a Squier Classic Vibe Strat.


I vote for this also. Be sure to give one a try...if only as a comparison.

I still like mine, after 6 months of playing it.

Good Luck

Dave


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

Squier Classic Vibe Strat.
I dont have one , but I tried it at the shop and pretty much everything about it is great. Tone, playability, fit and finish.

Price is still $350 at L&M.


----------



## MustangSVT (Nov 2, 2008)

From my experiences, here's what I would recommend taking a look at if you're interested in a "bright" guitar as I call them.

Sparrow Twangmaster - a Tele copy from some guys that assemble them in Vancouver, I played one of these and it felt pretty nice

Fender Highway One Stratocaster (made in mexico)

used Fender MIJ Telecaster (made in japan)

used Fender MIA Stratocaster (made in america)


My main advice is to go try out a bunch of Strats (Fender, G&L) and Strat copies in your price range at some stores, and also see if you can find a used MIA Strat.

If I had to buy a Strat again (I currently own a mexican standard), I would buy a used american strat.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

The Highway One is made in the U.S. The pickups on some models are made in Mexico. The principal differences between the American Standard and the H1 are the finish,vintage style bridge and gig bag rather than a case. I own one and tried many others out and they are all made in the U.S.

Shawn.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Alright, thanks for all the advice, I'm making some progress but still haven't made a decision...

Squier Classic Vibe - could have been the winner, but doesn't seem to be made in a lefty version.

Highway One Strat - the neck felt funny to me - wide, but shallow? Does that makes sense to anyone else?

My choices are getting narrowed down to:

1) MIA Fender Strat - $1400-ish
2) MIM Fender Strat - $600-ish
3) MIA G&L Legacy - $1500-ish (should these really be more expensive than Fenders?)
4) MI-Indonesia G&L Tribute Legacy - $500-ish. By the numbers and reviews, this should be my leading contender, but it's only available in a 3-tone sunburst, black covers and tortoise pickguard finish (for lefties), which is really ugly to me, although I can't really explain why.

If I could find a used MIA Strat or Legacy, that might make the decision for me. I'm having a hard time justifying the $1400+ price tag for the new instruments. I can afford it, that's not the issue, it's just that I've only been playing a couple of years, and it seems decadent to spend so much on a pro-level instrument for my unworthy amateur hands. It's my frugal, guilty, Italian-Catholic upbringing, I think...

--- D


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi Duster. I'm not sure what you mean about the necks on the Highway 1s. They're a modern C- shape with jumbo frets. They're pretty thick necks. some people don't like the satin urethane finish, but if you play 'em enough they'll feel as good as any other well loved Strat. Here's a little help:

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...atocaster-Squier-by-Fender-W0QQAdIdZ106079683

Shawn :smile:


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Duster said:


> Alright, thanks for all the advice, I'm making some progress but still haven't made a decision...
> 
> Squier Classic Vibe - could have been the winner, but doesn't seem to be made in a lefty version.
> 
> ...


I think there's a used Legacy on Craigslist right now, actually. I think the Mexi Strats are a great deal second hand, I've seen them for less than $300.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks for those tips guys. I saw that Tone Pro Squire, it's a contender, I'm doing my research on it, so I'll think about that. As for legacies on Craigslist, let me know if you have a link for that... the only lefty I can find there is a Tribute Legacy, for which the guy is asking $600. I can buy a brand new one in-store for $500, so that seems a bit odd.

Usually when I don't know what to do, I just wait a while, and an obvious answer presents itself. If I see a nice used MIA Strat come up, it could just be a no-brainer... 

--- D


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

What I call the premium MIM strats - the Deluxe Player, the Roadhouse, the Jimmie Vaughan* and Robert Cray strats, etc. You should be able to find these used. 

*see my sig.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...tons of great deals on craiglist and kijiji, daily.

just make sure to try before you buy.

you generally can't go wrong with a used guitar - they are tried and true.

if not, you will be able to tell.

-dh


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...tons of great deals on craiglist and kijiji, daily.
> 
> just make sure to try before you buy.
> 
> ...


Found a 2001 American Strat for sale, asking price just under $1,000.

Seller says it's in almost-new condition. I've seen some pics, it looks pretty good, no obvious visible problems.

When you say "I will be able to tell", you sound pretty confident. Anything specific I should look for, or do you think problems will just be obvious if I play it for a couple of minutes...? Sorry, I'm used to buying used motorcycles, so I know what to look for - guitars are still a bit mysterious for me.

And what do you think an '01 American Standard Strat is worth? I think $1,000 is a bit steep. Is $750 an insulting offer?

--- D


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Duster said:


> Found a 2001 American Strat for sale, asking price just under $1,000.
> 
> Seller says it's in almost-new condition. I've seen some pics, it looks pretty good, no obvious visible problems.
> 
> ...


you're dealing him his price by 25%....yes that's insulting i would say. 1000$ is a wee bit steep..but prices have gone up a LOT. so used seem to follow that trend. i'm selling mine for the same price basicaly with Custom Shop Pups on it worth 200$ US.

I just noticed you're left handed...so get use to paying at least a good 10 to 15% more for left handed gear.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

al3d said:


> I just noticed you're left handed...so get use to paying at least a good 10 to 15% more for left handed gear.


Can I file a complaint with some kind of human rights commission or something? That's discrimination based on a physical handicap. I think left-handed guitarists from Hendrix on down are owed some retroactive compensation.

Thanks for the advice on the price. I'll take it into consideration...

--- D


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Duster said:


> Can I file a complaint with some kind of human rights commission or something? That's discrimination based on a physical handicap. I think left-handed guitarists from Hendrix on down are owed some retroactive compensation.
> 
> Thanks for the advice on the price. I'll take it into consideration...
> 
> --- D


hehe..thing about left handed instrument is that they are VERY rare, out of 25 strats, for sale, you might just find ONE that's for a lefty. so it's hard to find basicaly..and sellers know it..on the OTHER hand, a lot less lefty players, so sellers should be asking less since it's harder to sell..kinda of a paradox in itself realy. that's music for ya..


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Ok, forget the "value priced" bit in the title... I played a MIM Strat back to back with a new MIA Strat, and there was a difference... I've even managed to convince myself it's about a $700 difference.... 

So now I'm getting closer to a decision, and I think it's going to be either a new MIA Strat or a new G&L Legacy. I think they'll both be close to the same price....

But I'm still on the lookout for a good used opportunity.

So, what are your thoughts... MIA Strat or G&L Legacy? (I'm pretty sure I'm not the first to ask this question).

--- D


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks for all the help I got from you guys... finally decided to order a MIA G&L Legacy from a dealer in the USA. Cost me about US$1000, but it's going to be exactly the way I want, and at least slightly unique. Us lefties don't often get that privilege.

I'll post up some pics when it arrives... 6-8 weeks!!!! 

--- D


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Good choice. My friend, who is also a lefty, has a really nice Sunburst G&L Legacy. Those are great guitars. What colour/options did you order?


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> Good choice. My friend, who is also a lefty, has a really nice Sunburst G&L Legacy. Those are great guitars. What colour/options did you order?


Thanks. 2-tone burst, black back, rosewood 'board, creme pickguard with black covers... should look sharp, equal parts vintage and modern.... 

--- D


----------



## drift_boat (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamer USA*

I'd suggest looking at 1992-1996 Hamer USA (must be USA) Daytona or T62. These are excellent strats with Seymore Duncan pickups. Handmade in the USA and are hidden gems. Check ebay and gear pageand the Hamer Fan Club forum. Look for light to medium weight one that plays easily and is resonant. Expect to pay $500-700usd plus shipping.

I have a T62


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

but are those hamer's available lefty?

that G&L should be sweet, you bought a good guitar


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

drift_boat said:


> I'd suggest looking at 1992-1996 Hamer USA (must be USA) Daytona or T62. These are excellent strats with Seymore Duncan pickups. Handmade in the USA and are hidden gems. Check ebay and gear pageand the Hamer Fan Club forum. Look for light to medium weight one that plays easily and is resonant. Expect to pay $500-700usd plus shipping.
> 
> I have a T62


I've owned 2 Hamer USA Daytonas. My first one was a blue ash-bodied '94 model that I purchased brand new at 'House of Guitars' in Rochester in 2001. It weighed a ton. Literally heavier than any of the Gibson Les Pauls that I've owned (I've owned 9-10). Sounded great but the weight was killing me. About 6 months after I bought it, I found (and bought) a '96 red ash-bodied USA Daytona. Ironically, it was one of the lightest guitars I've ever owned. Both guitars sounded/played great, with hardware and wood that was top shellf. 

I sold the blue one to a co-worker (it got stolen a couple months later) and kept the red one up until last month. I finally broke down and sold it to a lucky guy in Edmonton. The only reason I sold it was because the fingerboard radius was much too flat for my liking. I'm talking Ibanez RG550 - flat! 

I've had 2 Fender Custom Shop Strats (I still have one of them), and quality wise - the Hamer was on par (if not better) than the 2 Fenders.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Duster said:


> Thanks for all the help I got from you guys... finally decided to order a MIA G&L Legacy from a dealer in the USA. Cost me about US$1000, but it's going to be exactly the way I want, and at least slightly unique. Us lefties don't often get that privilege.
> 
> I'll post up some pics when it arrives... 6-8 weeks!!!!
> 
> --- D


...congratulations! i have a g&l legacy that is nothing short of a tone monster. you're going to be thrilled with that guitar.

-dh


----------

